# Pretty sure it's CL



## GentlemanFarmer (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm pretty sure my two 14 month old Nigerian dwarfs have CL.  I don't know where they would have gotten it from unless they were born with it. They haven't gone anywhere and there are no other goats / sheep near here.  It just showed up this week on both goats.  Daisy has a lump on her muzzle and one on her side.  The one on her side popped out some puss like a zit.  Dalila has a lump on her side.  Sad for the goats and sad for me.  We were just getting ready to breed them and looked forward to baby goats and cheese making.  Now I don't think that's in the future.
Suspicious of the place we bought them from, they said we could stud there but they haven't returned any calls.  I wonder if they found out that they had CL in the herd and are avoiding us.  We just found out about our issue so it hadn't come up in any messages we left.  Probably just too much speculation on my part as I come to grips with this.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 3, 2015)

How long ago did you get your goats? How old were they at the time?
Best to have the contents of the abscesses tested for verification.

The place where you got them. Did they test for CL? Did you see the results (paperwork) and how many years have they been testing?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 4, 2015)

You need to test the pus
CL would not be on the muzzle
Where is it at on her side?
That could be at an injection site
We used a particular CD&T vaccine one year called covexin 8 that caused terrible abscesses at injection site
And they were given by a vet so I know that it wasn't because we didn't rub it in good
I'm trying to think positive but you need to test the pus for sure


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 4, 2015)

These are the common sites-


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 4, 2015)

The place by the arm pit is why we always give our injections higher and further back on the side
Just in case we get a reaction


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 5, 2015)

Good luck, hope it's not CL.


----------



## GentlemanFarmer (Jul 5, 2015)

Ok, so both goats have a lump at the injection site.  We gave them their CDT vaccine about 10 days prior.  Lump on muzzle appeared at the same time as other lumps, may be unrelated?  Still trying to get a hold of the vet.  Holiday weekend isn't the best time to find a vet for the first time...  To answer other questions, paid for goats at two weeks, picked up and brought home at 9 weeks.   They are now 14 months.
DAISY 













DELILAH


----------



## mikiz (Jul 5, 2015)

Just a thought, the lump on her mouth isn't actually IN her mouth is it? It almost looks like she's got food stuck up beside her gum?
Only asking because my old boss had an out-of-season foal who must have been kicked in the head and broke her jaw, but it was only noticed because the foal had food getting clogged up beside her gum and it had formed a huge lump.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 5, 2015)

GentlemanFarmer said:


> Ok, so both goats have a lump at the injection site.  We gave them their CDT vaccine about 10 days prior.  Lump on muzzle appeared at the same time as other lumps, may be unrelated?  Still trying to get a hold of the vet.  Holiday weekend isn't the best time to find a vet for the first time...  To answer other questions, paid for goats at two weeks, picked up and brought home at 9 weeks.   They are now 14 months.
> DAISY
> 
> 
> ...



That's good.
That on her jaw, they can sometimes get infections on their salavary glands, or even a tooth.  That doesn't look like it would be CL.
You should get the vet to check though.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 5, 2015)

That does not look like CL- the chart below may help you to identify some possibilities. 
The one on the side looks vaccine related. One year we used a different CD&T vaccine and EVERY goat got a small knot --- that was the last year we gave any vaccines in the shoulder.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 6, 2015)

Like @Southern by choice and @One Acre Farm said those doesn't look like CL locations; but it never hurts to have them tested. Kids can be exposed to it at birth but it is usually from exposure to the pus from an active abscess on another goat. The fact that you got them so young is good as it gave them less chance to be exposed to any goat that might have CL. Of course, not fool proof, but just increases your odds of getting healthy animals.

I have a doeling and 2 other does that all have  cheek abscesses, probably from the last batch of hay I bought. They all showed up at the same time and one has gone away after about 6 weeks. The one on the doeling is about ready to burst I think. It could be foxtails or some other weed in the hay. Poor girls. I tried sticking my finger in their cheek pocket to look for a sticker, but couldn't feel much.


----------

